# Futter



## xXNer0Xx (4. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend,

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier in das Thema passt aber wenn nicht ist es hoffentlich auch nicht schlimm 

Habe mir jetzt neues Koi futter gekauft... Scheint auch recht gut zu sein( hab im Internet geguckt) und wenn das alle ist Bräuchen meine Lieblinge wieder was Neues :smoki

Nun habe ich bei ebay ein wenig geguckt und bin hier drauf gestoßen:

Analytische Bestandteile: Rohprotein: 44%~Rohfett: 11%~Rohfaser: 1,5%~Rohasche: 9,5% Phosphor: 1,2%~Calcium: 1,7%~Natrium: 0,4% 
Zusatzstoffe: Vitamin A:10.000 IE/kg~Vitamin D3:2.000 IE/kg~ Vitamin C(stabil):150 mg/kg~Vitamin E: 200mg/kg 
Antioxidantien: E324 Ethoxyquin: 100mg/kg~E321 Butylhydroxytoluol : 50mg/kg 
Spurenelemente: E1 Eisen(Eisensulfat,Monohydrat):75mg/kg E2 Jod(Calciumjod, wasserfrei) : 5,0mg/kg E3 Cobalt (Basisches Cobalcarbonat, Monohydrat): 1,0mg/kg E4 Kupfer (Kupfersulfat, Pentahydrat): 5,0mg/kg E5 Mangan (Manganoxid) : 20mg/kg E6 Zink (Zinksulfat,Monohydrat) :80mg/kg E8 Selen (Natriumselenit): 0,3mg/kg 
Zusammensetzung: Fischmehl, Weizen, Sojaextrationsschrot dampferhitzt, Weizenkleber, Fischöl, Palmöl 
Enthält Fischmehl und/oder lösliches Fischeiweiss, darf nicht an Wiederkäuerverfüttert werden. Das Produkt enthält GVO. Dieses Produkt enthält Konservierungsmittel und Farbstoffe 


Ist die Beschreibung gut? Oder währe das Futter nichts ? 

Vielen Dank schonmal
MfG Sven


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Ein Link wäre noch ganz hilfreich ...  

11%~Rohfett ??? Was willst Du mit Deinen Fischen anstellen? 

Sollte eher in diese Richtung gehen:

Fischmehl, Weizenkeime, Reiskleie, Sojamehl, Spirulina, Hefe, Salz


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hi Sven,
die Zusammensetzung klingt nicht schlecht. Fischmehl, Weizen,...
Ganz billige Futter enthalten fast nur billigen Weizen mit sonst was.

Damit man auf das wesentliche, den Zucker KH, kommt muss man etwas rechnen.
44+11+1.5+9.5+3.2+ ca.10% Restfeuchte. 20,8% KH ist für den Sommer in Ordnung.

Zum Winter hin darf es etwas mehr an Rohprotein + Rohfett sein, damit sich die Fische einen Wintervorrat anfuttern können.


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Moin, 
ich klinke mich hier mal ein. 
Denn ich glaube auch das ich in´s Klo gegriffen habe, mit Futter von e-bay!! 
Das Futter wird schlecht angenommen und schwimmt recht lange auf dem Wasser, was ich sooooo nicht kenne!!!
Könnt ihr evtl. mai ein paar Links anfügen, für gutes Preiswertes ausgewogenes Futter?


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Was ist Dir denn das Kilo wert?  ... 

http://koi-discount.de/koifutter.html

Bei Ebay haste oft Futtermischungen, die nicht mehr die frischesten sind ... ist halt Vertrauenssache.


----------



## LotP (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Also ich und meine Koi schwören ja auf Koimenu,
alles immer persönliche Ansichtssache etc. Habe aber mal gelesen, dass man in unseren Breitengraden - im Gegensatz zu Japan od. Thailand - ruhig permanet mehr Fett nehmen darf.

Mein Hauptfutter Koimenu Diamant setzt sich folgend zusammen:
Zusammensetzung

Fischmehl,
Fischöl,
Hydrothermisch-aufgeschlossener  Weizen,
Erbsenprotein,
HP-Sojaextr.-Schrot,
Rapsexpeller,
Hämoglobinpulver,
Rapssaat,
0,2% Hefe,
0,1% Hefezellschalen


Inhaltsstoffe

Rohprotein 40,00%
Rohfett 24,00%
Rohasche 7,17%
Rohfaser 2,48%
Phosphor 1,25%
Calcium 1,59%
Natrium 0,00%


Zusatzstoffe je kg

Ernährungsphysiologische Zusatzstoffe
Vitamin A 12.000i.E.(E672)
Vitamin D3 1.600 i.E.(E671)
Vitamin E als Alpha-Tocopherolacetat 160mg;


Spurenelemente:
4,8mg Kupfer(E4) als Kupfer-(II)-sulphat/Pentahydrat
100,0mg Eisen(E1) (Eisen-(II)-carbonat
16,0mg Mangan(E5) (Mangan-(II)-Oxid);
24,0mg Zink(E6) (Zinkoxid)
1,6mg Jod(E2) (Calziumjodat, wasserfrei)
0,8mg Kobald(E3) (Kobald-(II)-Sulphat, Heptahydrat
0,08mg Selen(E8) (Natriumselenit)

Sensorische Zusatzstoffe: keine

enthält Antioxidationsmittel 

α DD BB 10006

Koimenu Diamant
Kilopreis zw 7€ (7kg) und 5,25€ (20kg)


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Das ist nicht ganz richtig, weil: 

Die Teiche in Japan um einiges wärmer sind und die Fische das Fett besser verarbeiten können, als bei uns.


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Ok, ich hatte meins bei dem der ganz oben immer aufleuchtet gekauft und bin nicht so angetan!
Dazu gabs gratis diese diese Stiks, wobei ich das Gefühl habe, das es gepresster Furz ist, sorry!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*



Hrubesch schrieb:


> jeder schwört auf sein Futter



Hi, 

eben. Koi kann man eigentlich auch mit Forellen- und Karpfenmastfutter füttern. Da bekommen sie auch alles ab was sie brauchen (sehen dann aber bei zu reichlicher Fütterung mit Karpfenmastfutter auch schnell so fett wie ein Spiegel-, Leder-, Zeil- oder normaler __ Schuppenkarpfen aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Moin,
na danke aber Mastkoi will ja auch keiner.
Ich werd mein Futter nicht mehr irgendwo im I-Net online kaufen, sondern bei einem Koi Händler in meiner Nähe, bei dem ich gewesen bin und der mich mit Fakten überzeugt hat.


----------



## willi1954 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Ich werd mein Futter nicht mehr irgendwo im I-Net online kaufen,



Also ich kaufe mein Futter seit 2 Jahren nur noch hier. Der Händler ist sehr zu empfehlen,
Futter wird von den Fischen gut angenommen, Wasserbelastung (hauptsächlich Fett) hält sich in Grenzen.
Internetkauf muss nicht schlecht sein, zumal der Händler schnell und in bester Qualitätliefert.
Bei Ebay wäre ich eher vorsichtig..

LG Willi


----------



## mareike (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo,
was nehmt ihr denn für Futter für Goldfische, Orfen etc. Ich nehme immer von TetraPond ein Mischfutter oder gibt es etwas besseres?

mareike


----------



## xXNer0Xx (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hey,

Hat jemand mit diesem Futter schon Erfahrung ? Oder kann mir wer ein oder mehrere gute empfehlen für guten Wachstum?


http://www.koi-kontor.de/ProKoi-Wachstum-Goldline


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Morgen 
Nun mit dem Futter ist es ja so nee Sache der eine so der andere anders .
Mann kann auch so (Bilder) und meine Koi nach 3 Jahren immer noch gesund .
wichtig ist doch das es immer was neues gibt wir essen ja auch nicht nur Fritten mit Mayo.
Gruss R.


----------



## maarkus (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Naja, richtiges Fütter ist wichtig. Aber abwechslungsreich wir wir Menschen müssen sich Fische nicht ernähren


----------



## xXNer0Xx (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten, aber ich suche eher was an Pellets...
Sachen zum "verwöhnen" hab ich schon oft gelesen und gefüttert.


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hi
Also für Wachstum habe ich dieses genutzt und war sehr zufrieden

http://http://www.sui-jin.de/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=110_140

und das es nicht nur nach vorn geht gab es zwischen durch das

http://http://www.sui-jin.de/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=110_142

Jetzt als Winterfutter gibt es diese 2 gemischt:

http://http://koi-discount.de/koifutter/standardfutter/koi-discount-futter/winter-fit-sinkend-6-mm.html
http://http://www.koi-island.de/KKF-Winter-Plus-3kg-45-mm-Kilopreis-540-Euro-

Ich finde das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei all diesen Futtersorten vollkommen IO.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hey koi1,


Leider gehen die Links Iwie nicht "Server" nicht gefunden...

Kannst du mir vl die Namen schreiben?

Danke :beten


----------



## maarkus (3. Dez. 2013)

Du musst einmal das http entfernen


----------



## xXNer0Xx (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Oh... Danke  Markus ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## francis89 (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

ich fütter das hier,http://www.alkote.com/futter/koifutter.html

ConproMix und Multimix gemischt, 

im Winter bekommen sie http://www.ebay.de/itm/JBL-Koi-Ener...rfutter-fuer-Koi-600g-100g-1-84-/140678386194


----------



## Ulli (3. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Futter*

Hallo zusammen,

hier steht es sehr genau beschrieben:

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/kann-ein-koi-kohlehydrate-bei-wassertemperaturen-unter-8%C2%B0c-verdauen.html

Also unter 8 bis 10 Grad ein Wheatgerm-Futter mit wenig Fett. Ich würde nicht über 6% Öl- / Fettanteil gehen, wie z.B. das Alkote Winter. Aufölen und fettes Futter ist im Herbst OK, da können die Koi es noch gut verwerten und ein paar Reserven anlegen. 

Wenn der Kot als weiße "Würste" am Boden liegt, ist das Futter nicht richtig verdaut, also zu fett oder zu viel. Dann einfach weniger - das ist manchmal mehr 

Ich persönlich füttere das hier:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/konishi-koi-food/konishi-winter-mix.html

Grüße 
Ulli


----------

